# Best way to upload photos from Iphone to website



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

What is the best way to upload photos taken from my Iphone 3GS to https://www.photolab.ca for the store to make prints ?

Any special apps. on Iphone to do this directly instead of e-mailing each photo to myself and downloading it to my computer hard drive to upload.

There must be an easier way ?

Thanks


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Transfer Photos from iPhone to Computer


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

just plug your iphone to your computer and you should be able to navigate to the photos folder on the iphone with windows explorer. 

unfortunately there is no way to send your photos to photolab directly with an app.


----------

